# Need help with data tag



## IB2MESTUP (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm new to forums and would like a bit of help with data tag decodeing.........now I have gone to the sites with data tag decodeing and found all but 1 set of numbers and I would like to know what those numbers meen any help would bet great...............

02B537

ST 68-24237 BT00105 BODY
221 G2 PAINT

what I have so far is
1968 pontiac 2 door hardtop GTO built 2nd week of Feb.
gold interior april gold exterior black vinyl top
built in Arlington TX V8 less than 100,000 units

my question is after the 02B at the top of plate what is the 537
thanx for looking and again any help would be great


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm new to the site today. I have a "Catalog of Pontiac GTO ID Numbers 1964-1974". Car and Parts magazine puts it out. You can find it at OPG probably YearOne and other resources. I highly recommend buying it. It contains everything you need to know about decoding numbers. Axles, Group Options, Tranny's, Standard equipment, dimensions etc....

I looked up your code but saw nothing about the 537. Their example only shows that the 02b is the Build Date 2nd week of Feb. like you said. They don't even show the other 3 numbers as an option. Is the 537 the same stamped font as the 02b? Just wondering if that number was wrongly stamped over the Data Tag and has nothing to do with the tag itself.

I also have the PHS documentation for mine and they show an example of info on a data tag. In that example, there are "no" extra 3 numbers in the "time built code" area just the 02b as in your caes.


----------



## IB2MESTUP (Aug 4, 2005)

I tryed to replacate the tag in the window......it is exlacty like that.....I was wondering around ebay and seen anthor data tag with the same grouping....http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1968...ewItemQQcategoryZ39405QQitemZ4574897383QQrdZ1 in this case the numbers are 868

:confused


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I see what you mean. Maybe try e-mailing the seller, who knows, he might have the info you're looking for. There's a guy in MN who supposedly has info on all the GTO's ever made. They call him the GTO Bible. I do not know what his name is. I believe, tho, he is the president of the GTO club in that state. I'll see if I can get a name. Wish I could help more good luck! If you get an answer, please post it.


----------



## IB2MESTUP (Aug 4, 2005)

keep me posted thanx


----------

